# Expat looking for US flight longer than 1 month



## Carp fan

I am trying to make travel arrangements to go back to the US for the summer and I am finding that there is a restriction on most of the sale flights that limits length of stay to one month. Additionally, is there a pattern I should be watching for relative to how long prior to a flight fares are the lowest? Ideally, I would like Nagoya to Detroit but I am willing to make one stop if necessary. Any direction is appreciated.


----------



## sam_ana

Tma Travel & Tours (313) 584-3260 
The people at this travel agency take the time to find the best deals out there and explain the options


----------

